# Grim reaper family on bicycle hearse



## Dwwashburne (Nov 5, 2010)

We looked something like this A few days ago...











Our kidseat on the back..











Rolling











Rolling with friends


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Too cool! Thats gotta be great to see riding by. Very original...This gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

LMAO I LOVE IT!! What I wouldn't give to see you roll thru my neighborhood!


----------



## Dwwashburne (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!! We were definitely the hit of the town, we couldn't stop because the one time we did, it took us about 10 minutes to clear a path through the paparazzi to get going again  Looking to up the ante next year.. A few more pics


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome. I think you need to pedal on over to my display next year.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That just might be the coolest thing that I have ever seen in my whole entire life!!!!!!

How did you get your faces lit like that? Details, details please....


----------



## Dwwashburne (Nov 5, 2010)

haha nice BF!

Mhooch- real simple actually, just mounted a headlight on the handlebar pointing back up into the face. It was fun because when we'd come up on people, we'd cover the light with our hand, then just before we got to them, we'd uncover it quickly for a surprise reaper face floating in the night


----------



## Dwwashburne (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm currently thinking about a headless horseman bike rider for next year. Haven't found any costumes yet that really do the trick for me. I guess I'll have to start experimentin....


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Again...great set up!! Everytime I look at it it makes me smile.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I love this, I wanted to stretch a bike out and make a freak bike last spring so bad.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea and how fun! A roving haunt...hee!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Fantastic! You guys look great. What a unique idea.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is quite amusing


----------



## Dwwashburne (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, we definitely got our share of laughs from it 

Another friend just emailed me this shot, the light on my wifes face must have gotten covered by my cloak as the picture was taken, but you still get the general idea


----------

